
Hong Kong’s Protestors Are Hindering (& Hijacking) the Tools of Surveillance - ryan_j_naughton
https://gizmodo.com/how-hong-kong-s-protestors-are-hindering-and-hijacking-1836732933
======
underthebus
> to protest a bill that would allow the government to extradite suspected
> criminals to mainland China, a violation of their democratic freedom.

I stopped reading after this because, frankly this sort of claim is not
journalism. It's not even an opinion piece, it's just flame bait.

HN deserves better.

~~~
dang
We've banned this account for using HN exclusively for political battle.
That's not allowed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

There's more explanation here if you or anyone wants it:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20primarily&sort=byDat...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=by:dang%20primarily&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=comment&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

~~~
flattenedbybus
Perhaps if it was possible to discuss these topics without being immediately
downvoted to hell for expressing an "incorrect" opinion people would not feel
they have to create these throwaway accounts.

This is a sign that people are not confident to express views and self-censor.
This is a response to a type of bullying.

Perhaps HN could also have a policy on submissions such as this one, which
only purpose is political battling.

